# Clogged inks on screen



## Boss Mac (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi, Iam using a water based Inks. The dried inks was clogged on the screen. Is anyone knows what I can use to remove the inks that clogged on the screen? TIA


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi 

Water-based inks can be cleaned up with water. most screen printers use mineral spirits or something similar for cleaning up plastisol inks.


----------

